

[Ruby] Type annotations - DAddYE
https://bugs.ruby-lang.org/issues/9999

======
dkarapetyan
Type annotations are great but how exactly do they fit in? For example, in
TypeScript the type annotations actually provide live feedback as you're
typing the code. The TypeScript compiler, tsc, will also flag instances where
the types don't make sense or it can't infer the type for a function argument
which is valuable for the programmer because it means there is some kind of
gap in how the data flows from one function to the next. If the type
annotations are just going to be for documentation purposes then there is
almost no value in making it available. If on the other hand they will be more
closely tied with the interpreter during source-to-bytecode compile time to
provide feedback then that will be much more valuable but that's actually a
lot of work.

It's probably also helpful to look at Typed Racket for how they address the
type annotation problem.

~~~
DAddYE
yep, errors will we raised at runtime, so I think it's not possible out of the
box to save and get an error.

However, most of our tests cover type checks and the documentation as well, so
2 less problem to handle.

Then someone could come up with a "tool" that will extend your ide to detect
errors "live".

That's should be "just" the first step.

